# DIY Stone Holder



## GlassEye (Apr 12, 2012)

This is a stone holder I made yesterday from some scrap plywood. Dimensions are 30cm x 8cm x 5.5cm tall, *7.5cm tall (*at end with lift). The block slides in a slot and locks with carriage bolt and wingnut on bottom, hardware is stainless. Takashima Awasedo on base and Choseras without bases fit within the clamping space; could easily be made longer to accommodate larger stones. I wanted to try an angled base so I added an extra foot that attaches in two holes with pegs; which I really like. I will try to get an after-use photo (maybe with its first job), this thing is all green and black now from swarf.

I encourage anyone interested to use my design, or improve upon it, if they please; open-source for the KKF community.


----------



## shankster (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice! What keeps it from sliding around? Is there any rubber on the "feet"?


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 12, 2012)

shankster said:


> Nice! What keeps it from sliding around? Is there any rubber on the "feet"?


I put stick-on rubber feet things on but they allowed too much wobbling, so I am just setting it on some non-slip mat.


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 12, 2012)

Rounded edges and corners and what looks like a satin finish. You did a really nice job.


----------



## K-Fed (Apr 12, 2012)

A damp kitchen towel works great as a nonstick surface. Catches swarf and excess runoff quite well as well making clean up rather easy. Love the design. It could be translated to a myriad of other materials fairly easily. Corian, some sexy Stabalized burled something or other come to mind.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 12, 2012)

That looks great. Functional too.


----------



## James (Apr 12, 2012)

awesome; I would probably oil/wax it as well to prevent warping.


----------



## add (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice, thanks for showing your work!


----------



## mainaman (Apr 13, 2012)

how did you water proof it?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 13, 2012)

Excellent.


----------

